#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-25
<althara> I'm in PDX for OSCON! Yay!!!
 * althara is having too much fun with exclamation points right now.
 * valorie is in pdx too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * valorie has more exclamation points
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-26
<thefinn93> hello all!
<thefinn93> I'm at OSCON with valorie 
<thefinn93> I'm from Ubuntu Oregon
<meonkeys> cool! having fun?
<meonkeys> argh, missed 'em
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-29
<thefinn93> valorie, we have a ton of your Ubuntu Women cards
<thefinn93> wat
<thefinn93> do
<valorie> I'm sorry you were left holding those
<valorie> I'll have to meet up with you later when I come down to visit my boys
<thefinn93> alright
<seattlegaucho> Salt: still in portland?
<valorie> salt came down?
<valorie> I thought he wasn't making it
<valorie> I missed both of you!
<valorie> :(
<valorie> thefinn93: is anything still going on, or is it a wrap?
<seattlegaucho> I came back yesterday evening ... took me 1hr of horrible traffic to get out of PDX
<seattlegaucho> but had a great dinner w/ my daughter ... now I'm exhausted
 * valorie is recovering a bit
<valorie> although I left some of my clothes in the hotel room, and will spend probably more than they are worth to ship them back
<valorie> grrrr
<seattlegaucho> *hug*
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> I missed meeting up with the KDE folks as well
<valorie> too much going on that week!
<valorie> I hope to plan better, next year
<valorie> it's already on my calendar
<valorie> I should start a todo right there on the calendar
<valorie> damn, their reminder thing on gcalendar doesn't want to do early reminders
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-30
<seattlegaucho> I couldn't go for more than 1 day ... but I met with the people I wanted
<seattlegaucho> I had a very clear goal in mind and I got it
<seattlegaucho> ... besides giving my talk that is
<seattlegaucho> time to go
<seattlegaucho> see ya
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> :)
<Salt> i didn't go
<Salt> whenever seattlegaucho returns you can let him know :P
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> We missed you guys at OSCON :)
<valorie> bkerensa: hey Benjamin
<valorie> or do you prefer Ben?
<valorie> sorry, I never asked
<bkerensa> valorie: Benjamin is fine.
<bkerensa> valorie: You left your business cards! We got them for you though.... Finn has them :)
<valorie> how did yesterday and today go?
<valorie> yes, he texted me
<valorie> I'll try to get them later this summer
<valorie> after the DS
<valorie> they were actually Linda's, but I think I get down to Portland more often than she does
<bkerensa> valorie: It was good.... MediaTemple gave me a insanely large gift certificate... Thousands of dollars in free dedicated hosting for a year
<bkerensa> valorie: I also talked with a lot of companies locally who are gonna host meetups with us... Puppetlabs for instance said we can use their office and they will provide food and beverage :)
<valorie> awesome!
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> you really leveraged this week for your LoCo
<valorie> that's awesome
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah that was the plan... We wanna be more active and become a official loco and start doing stuff with Free Geek and other orgs
<valorie> I hope you will blog about it, so other locos are inspired
<valorie> are you on the planet?
<valorie> even if you aren't, I hope you will blog, and ping me about it, so I can reference it, dent/tweet/G+ about it, etc.
<bkerensa> the planet?
<bkerensa> I have no idea what that is....
<valorie> planet.ubuntu.com
<valorie> ubuntu member blog posts
<valorie> it's the way to keep up with what people are doing
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> if you aren't yet a member, think about applying soon
<bkerensa> I learn new things all the time
<valorie> basically, you decide where your main contributions are, and apply there
<valorie> I applied through Kubuntu
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> You have to be a Ubuntu Member
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> but the various councils all grant membership, I think
<bkerensa> I dont have that status yet
<valorie> including the IRCC, the Forum Council, etc.
<valorie> not sure about the LoCo Council
<bkerensa> Yeah... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<valorie> you have your wiki page, so learn how to do those monthly reports
<bkerensa> Oh yeah
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I will probably wait about six months or longer before I apply even though I have been contributing for awhile
<valorie> it's a pain
<valorie> but they value them for both official status and staying official
<valorie> gaining and keeping, I mean
<bkerensa> yeah :)
<valorie> make your wiki page and keep it updated
<valorie> so you don't have to rack your brain at the last minute
 * valorie will gladly give kudos on it
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ValorieZimmerman for comparison
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I will work on it this weekend... I need to eat food and sleep :)
<bkerensa> I need to send my fiancee up and see the Linux Chicks :)
<valorie> sounds good!
<valorie> although we write it Linuxchix
<bkerensa> She uses Ubuntu but I don't think she is enthusiastic about community stuff... I think she feels her experience with Linux is lacking and that tech stuff is just a guy thing :P
<valorie> did she come to OSCON?
<bkerensa> Nope she was working
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I told her she needs to take the days off next year
<valorie> they tweeted the dates of next year's -- so I put it in my calendar
<valorie> and started a TODO
<valorie> so I won't forget stuff like confirming the table, bringing a banner and schwag
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> I hope we can share a booth again
<valorie> that was fun
<valorie> one thing I really like about android phones is the use of the gcontacts and gcalendar
<valorie> makes me more organized
<bkerensa> Yeah I will ping you closer its in my gCalender so I will start doing things on my end a few months in advance
<bkerensa> valorie: Your wiki is epic... Very well organized
<valorie> danke'
<valorie> I stand on the shoulders of giants
<valorie> what is your loco wiki page link ?
<valorie> I notice one thing I didn't do this year is add the events to the Loco events calendar
<valorie> boo on me!
<valorie> will add it to my TODO
<valorie> or maybe just do it now!
<valorie> that's a better idea
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOregon
<bkerensa> valorie: How do you add events?
<valorie> it's a bit tricky
<valorie> sec, and we'll do it together
<valorie> at http://loco.ubuntu.com/ click on Events
<valorie> and then Add Team Event
<valorie> err, actuall, Venues
<valorie> easier to do the Venue first
<bkerensa> Hmm it says I'm not a member of a Loco
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> oh
<valorie> are you listed in your launchpad page as a member?
<valorie> the loco dir gets all its info from launchpad
<valorie> or maybe you aren't logged in
<valorie> anyway, once you are, the venue is done -- it remembered it from last year, yay!
<valorie> because it's a bugger (or was) to add a venue
<bkerensa> yeah... I just created our launchpad... I think I need to some how get it listed as a LoCo team? Its so weird stuff is unorganized.... We have mailing list, forum, irc but uhh idk :P
<bkerensa> brb
<valorie> #ubuntu-locoteams is the channel for loco team support
<valorie> the launchpad page should be the central organization point
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1110/detail/
<valorie> is what yours will look like
<valorie> I'm wondering if I can make one now for this year's event
<valorie> because linking to events on teh locodir is a good thing for monthly reports
 * valorie kicks herself for forgetting
<valorie> if you get everything on the locodir, your monthly reports will almost write themselves
<valorie> ubuntu hours, bug days, stuff like that
<valorie> plus regular meetings
<valorie> the devels for the locodir are uber-helpful and responsive
<valorie> i'll share one of my favorite secret weapons on IRC
<valorie> the command to find channels is /msg alis list *whatever*
<valorie> so to find the locoteams chan I posted above, I put *loco*
<valorie> much easier on the system than /list or even /list searchterm
<bkerensa> nice :)
<bkerensa> I appreciate all this help otherwise this is a maze... all this hoops we have to jump through and all :P
<bkerensa> Well looks like things are going ok in #ubuntu-locoteams
<bkerensa> seems like the guy I'm talking to knows Mark
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> everybody knows mark
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it can be a maze, we discovered
<valorie> so breadcrumbs are good!
<valorie> we could have done some of this together at oscon had there been bandwidth
<valorie> btw I succeeded in making an occasion for OSCOn just past
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> just copied the event and changed the dates
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1112/detail/
<valorie> you might be able to copy it and just change the contact info
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> is their any etiquette for copying someones wiki layout?
<valorie> DO IT
<valorie> that's the etiquette
<valorie> find one you like, and steal, baby
<valorie> some people have rather fancy ones with tables and stuff
<bkerensa> ok I just didn't know if that was a good idea.
<bkerensa> I don't like wiki markup thats all :)
<valorie> me either
<valorie> gives me a headache
<valorie> esp. hopping from moin to mediawiki and back
<valorie> with side trips to phpwiki
<valorie> all different!
<valorie> gah
<bkerensa> Do we have to be an Accepted Loco to printe flyers for meetups with the Ubuntu logo?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wouldn't think so
<valorie> although you might look at spreadubuntu
<valorie> I think everything there is approved
<valorie> you are supposed to follow the art department's guidelines
<valorie> but I mean, who is gonna stop you?
<valorie> what is frowned on is printing up personal business cards with the logo
<valorie> unless you are a Member
<valorie> but everybody wants to spread the word about their loco, so it would make no sense to ban the logo
<valorie> and you would be totally safe with using an Oregon logo
<valorie> like an Oregon outline with the logo inside
<valorie> or something
<tenach> Allo
<valorie> hey tenach
<tenach> how goes it, valorie ?
<valorie> tenach, I'd like you to meet bkerensa, with whom I spent last week at OSCON and CLS
<valorie> he's heading up the Oregon LoCo
<tenach> Why hello there, bkerensa 
<tenach> Awesomse!
<bkerensa> Hi tenach
<valorie> bkerensa, I'd like you to meet tenach, one of our Washington people
<bkerensa> Cool... :)
<valorie> tenach: recovering from this last week
<tenach> Hopefully it went well?
<valorie> and packing to go to Berlin next week for the Desktop Summit
<valorie> very well
<tenach> Oh nice!
<valorie> 2 to 3 people in the booth
<bkerensa> valorie: Wow.... I think I can only do two cons a year :P
<tenach> :D
<valorie> instead of one, like last year
<tenach> :D I hope you enjoy Berlin!
<valorie> bkerensa: it's been busy this summer
<bkerensa> Actually the last day we had 5!
<valorie> last month I got to go to Switzerland for a sprint
<valorie> oh gosh, who else showed up?
<bkerensa> I wanna go to UDS but that kind of travel is expensive
<valorie> ask for sponsorship
<valorie> I was sponsored last year to Orlando
<bkerensa> Nathan (Yahoo) he lives in Hillsboro and some people who decided to come out of the woodworks
<bkerensa> hmm
<valorie> cost me about..... 2 dinners
<valorie> everything else was covered
<bkerensa> Who do you ask to sponsor you though? :P
<tenach> Oh dang, valorie :o
<valorie> damn, I missed meeting them!
<valorie> I will find the form -- Canonical will sponsor you if you are selected
<bkerensa> Oh
<valorie> and new people are favored
<bkerensa> I see
<tenach> That is freaking crazy.
<valorie> I was new then
<bkerensa> I thought you meant like ask a corporation :P
<bkerensa> I was like uhh idk :P
<valorie> you will be: Canonical
<tenach> hahaha
<valorie> :-)
<tenach> :D
<valorie> bkerensa: start here - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/17/explaining-uds-sponsorship/
<valorie> I'm not applying this year
<valorie> I've been traveling a LOT, and still have the trip to the Googleplex in Oct.
<valorie> just can't do that too
<tenach> That is a ton of traveling, valorie !
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I missed out last year because my dad broke his hip, and my sis and I were spelling one another at his bedside
<valorie> this year he's in assisted living and doing well
<valorie> so I'm free to go where the sponsorship takes me
<valorie> :-)
<tenach> I'm glad to hear he's doing good. :D
<tenach> ANd that you get to travel
<valorie> it was a slow process
<valorie> and people can't believe that I work for free, until the trips come into the conversation
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> Googleplex is fun been there years back
<tenach> :D
<valorie> might be there for a weekend, or 7 days
<thefinn93> damn, that was quite the scrollback
<thefinn93> but i finally got through it all
<valorie> depending on whether i get picked for the documentation sprint
<thefinn93> hello all
<valorie> which is new this year
<tenach> Ooh
<valorie> greetings, thefinn93
<tenach> Hello thefinn93 
<thefinn93> tenach, I'm also from Ubuntu Oregon and was also at the booth
<valorie> thefinn93, tenach from Washington
<thefinn93> valorie, yeah I saw
<valorie> cool
<thefinn93> just read the whole convo
<thefinn93> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/30/%23ubuntu-us-wa.html
<thefinn93> from there on
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> do y'all have a logger in your chan?
<tenach> :D Nice to meet you!
<thefinn93> valorie, no, how do we turn it on
<thefinn93> tenach, nice to meet you too
<valorie> it's a good thing to have 
<thefinn93> how do i turn it on
<valorie> ask on the loco chan -- not sure what the process is now
<thefinn93> tenach, I'm going to UW in the fall so I'm gonna come join you guies
<thefinn93> ok will do
<valorie> they will tell you
<thefinn93> ok
<tenach> thefinn93: Awesome!
<tenach> Hopefully by then I actually meet some WA LoCo peoples.
<valorie> yep
<valorie> bkerensa: then http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> What do you use to read blogs :) I was using Google Reader but I stopped and came back and had insane amount of stuff to read
<valorie> I just read stuff on the web
<valorie> keep meaning to set up an rss reader
<valorie> but haven't done it yet
<valorie> KDE has one I used to use
<valorie> I wonder if it's still good.....
<thefinn93> Google Reader is good if you don't subscribe to an INSANE amount of stuff
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I did
<thefinn93> or blogs that post an INSANE amount of stuff
<thefinn93> and if you do, shift-a is your friend
<bkerensa> Yeah well I sub'ed to Huffpo, TechCrunch, and like 30 other blogs
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I didnt read for a few days and came back and had like 10,000 new items
<bkerensa> I was like.... >.<
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> that'd do it
<thefinn93> HuffPo and Techcrunch post a bunch
<thefinn93> the other option is having folders for high-volume blogs
<thefinn93> and reading the low-volume blogs first, then skimming the high volume ones
<thefinn93> Your request to join Ubuntu Oregon Loco is awaiting approval.
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> bkerensa, approve me?
<bkerensa> yeah when it sends me a e-mail :P
<thefinn93> alright
<valorie> plump it on the list and get your people to add themselves
<thefinn93> ubuntuoregon@gmail.com?
<valorie> that is your "official" membership list
<bkerensa> says you are a member anyways
<valorie> not everyone will be willing to do that, just warning you
<tenach> I stopped following Lifehacker because of that, thefinn93 
<bkerensa> ubuntuoregon@gmail.com ? No we dont need a e-mail finn :P thats what the mailing list is for
<thefinn93> yeah but that's listed as the contact email on the launchpad page
<thefinn93> tenach, yeah I was about to, but then i ditched Google Reader for reddit
<thefinn93> thinking about some sort of a hybrid thing
<valorie> could come in useful for setting up an identica account, a facebook page, a twitter account, etc.
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah I already sent it to the list and people are adding themselves 5 adds in under a half hour
<bkerensa> true
<thefinn93> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon-loco - it's on the official page
<thefinn93> so itproly exists
<valorie> i'll bet mark set up that email address
<thefinn93> maybe Michael Rivers did
<thefinn93> whoever that is
<valorie> would be good to ask for the keys
<thefinn93> oh wait
<thefinn93> wowowow
<thefinn93> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon-loco
<thefinn93> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-oregon
<thefinn93> wat
<bkerensa> thats not the official page
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> when I use the search feature the top one comes up
<bkerensa> it doesnt even follow the loco requirements for a launchpad
<bkerensa> ubuntu-us-or
<thefinn93> ok
<bkerensa> that team is one of the PNW guys from what I hear
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> hey looks like we just got a couple of new members
<bkerensa> there is a lot of history up here Finn... Must be careful to not step on others toes... :P
<thefinn93> yeah
<valorie> you might consult with those people and the loco council about this
<valorie> consolidation would be good for everybody
<valorie> team naming is a Big Deal right now
<valorie> there have been a lot of non-standard names in the past and they are trying to clean them up
<valorie> some hurt feelings resulting
<bkerensa> Yeah... I had talked to mark about such and he suggested against it... He felt it would be stepping on peoples toes to try and consolidate and cleanup but honestly it doesnt benefit anything if their is confusion 
<valorie> the top one has only the leader in it
<valorie> so maybe writing to him direction would be a good idea
<valorie> I love Mark, but I would trust the Council's advice more
<valorie> oops, writing to him directly
<bkerensa> Yeah... I messaged him and gently pointed out that we have forums, ml, wiki and meetups and he is welcome to participate
<bkerensa> If I dont get a response I will talk to council
<valorie> cool
<valorie> our loco was put on launchpad quite awhile ago
<valorie> and we've been dragging along an anchor ever since
<valorie> since he's the official contact but does nothing
<tenach> :(
<valorie> we haven't tried to wrest control away since we never got elections together
<valorie> I'm sure he's a good guy
<valorie> and just has his own stuff going on
<valorie> but a contact needs to CONTACT
<valorie> not just be a dead-letter office
<tenach> I agree...
<tenach> That is what initially put me off about the WA LoCo
<tenach> I found out about it via paultag and then Launchpad.
<valorie> well, bkerensa and thefinn93 are inspiring me
<valorie> we need to step up the energy'
<valorie> and get more people contributing
<valorie> cut the chain to the anchor and let him come along like everyone else if he wants to
<bkerensa> wow my fiancees netbook like just started smoking
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> yikes!
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> its only a year old
<bkerensa> less even
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> ummm, shut it off before it explodes!
<bkerensa> 10 months
<bkerensa> I did
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I had to pull out the battery
<valorie> battery fires can be explosive
<bkerensa> it was coming from the motherboard vents though
<bkerensa> hmm
<tenach> Sounds like the start of a plan!
<bkerensa> I think boinc might have caused it to overheat just a bit
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> tenach, you are in ..... wenatchee?
<tenach> valorie: No ma'am. I am in Tacoma!
<valorie> ah!
<valorie> then why haven't we met up?
<valorie> sheesh
<tenach> Uh, I don't know?
<tenach> Haha.
<valorie> lol
<tenach> I think I remember talking about this with you before.
<valorie> I've tried to plan stuff in So. King Co. so Tacoma people can attend
<valorie> but it's still a drive, I know
<valorie> Seattle is an hour drive for me
<tenach> Ah yeah.
<tenach> I'd like to get some Tacoma stuff going, but am not sure where I'd start.
<valorie> I would come down for such an event
<valorie> probably best to network with other geeky groups for a bit
<valorie> and then invite them to a release party or something
<tenach> Yeah
<tenach> I've started doing that inadvertantly at my job.
<valorie> pizza and beer, or cake and icecream will bring people in
<valorie> cool
<bkerensa> :)
<tenach> valorie: I'm "the linux guy" in the building, it's pretty awesome.
<valorie> are we all on G+ ?
<tenach> It's been pretty awesome; we've been migrating over to F/OSS utilities
<tenach> I am!
 * valorie is valoriez
<tenach> Whoever isn't and wants to be, I have invites.
<tenach> Invitations?
<valorie> I'm sure I have some too
<valorie> I've invited over 100 people so far
<valorie> but it keeps regenerating
<tenach> http://gplus.to/tenach <-- makes it easy
<valorie> tenach, what's your name there?
<tenach> tenach
<valorie> danke
<tenach> or Thomas Martin
<tenach> You're quite welcome.
<valorie> ok, ripped off your contacts
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I mean, those I should have added already
<tenach> Hahaha
<tenach> Go right ahead :D
<valorie> that has been a great feature
<tenach> I know. :D
<tenach> That is one of my favorite parts
<tenach> it's really awesome for networking.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> this and linkin rock
<valorie> and linkedin's days are numbered, i think
<tenach> Yeah, haha.
<valorie> they will be assimilated
<tenach> I've been using G+ more than Facebook and LinkedIn combined.
<valorie> into the Borg+
<tenach> Definitely.
<valorie> oh hell yeah
<tenach> I've also noticed that I get more "intelligent" conversation on there... which doesn't help the other networks.
<valorie> oh, indeed
<valorie> the games have dragged FB down immensely
<tenach> Yeah...
<valorie> it used to be half-decent
<valorie> linkedin groups have too much spam to be of use except in networking
<tenach> I remember when MySpace was "nice" when it was quiet Music-centric and less about "expressing individuality" - bah. Never let the common person CSS their own page. D:
<valorie> circles rule
<valorie> indeed
<tenach> LinkedIn is only good for a few job offers I've gotten but the rest... is just email spam to me.
<valorie> I met long-time friends on MySpace
<tenach> Me too.
<valorie> and now never even look at it
<valorie> sad
<tenach> Haha yeah.
<tenach> I kind of also forgot I had some of my older music on there.
<valorie> Tom Anderson is one I'm following
<valorie> his dream was punched in the stomach
<tenach> Yeah.
<valorie> sec
<tenach> But hey, he made decent money, the entrepreneur he is.
<valorie> he did, and he can do as he likes for the rest of his life
<valorie> same thing Shuttleworth did
<bkerensa> If you want a job go to a con
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> A good ol' pitch can beat any resume
<tenach> :D so I've heard.
<valorie> there were quite a few people recruiting at CLS and OSCON both
<tenach> :D nice!
<valorie> I saw a few people with Hire Me ribbons on their badges as well
<tenach> That is pretty awesome.
<valorie> well, I already put in CLS and OSCON for next year as events for WA LoCo
<valorie> because I forgot, this year
<tenach> I've never.. gone.
<valorie> next year
<valorie> at least for CLS
<valorie> which is free
<valorie> oscon costs a lot, unless your company pays your way
<valorie> or you speak
<valorie> I go just to staff the Ubuntu booth
<tenach> valorie: I like staffing booths.
<tenach> i always meet the most interesting people when doing that.
<valorie> yes, it is tiring, but great anyway
<valorie> more fun with more people, though
<valorie> :-)
<tenach> Oh most definitely!
<valorie> do you attend Linuxfest NW?
<tenach> I have never attended anything outside of informal gatherings with friends.
<valorie> you will feel right at home
<valorie> totally worthwhile
<tenach> :D When are they?
<valorie> LFNW is in ..... April?
<valorie> let me check
<tenach> Ah, okay
<valorie> http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/
<valorie> totally fun, totally free
<valorie> only cost being your meals and hotel
<valorie> I go with my son and we share a room
<valorie> we have a loco table -- very fun to staff it
<tenach> Ooh
<tenach> Hmm, I think I need to attend that.
<valorie> me too!
<thefinn93> tenach, valorie I added you guies on G+
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld
<tenach> thefinn93: I noticed :D
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> just wanted to make sure everyone associated Finn Herzfeld with thefinn93
<tenach> Yes, and i added you back :D
<thefinn93> cool
<valorie> dammit, I want my 30 hour day
<valorie> NOW
<tenach> SERIOUSLY!
<tenach> I could use some of those.
<valorie> I missed too much on G+!
<bkerensa> I'm still skeptical about G+
<bkerensa> I dislike FB but.... Not enough people use G+ yet
<tenach> Depends on who you are I guess, bkerensa 
<tenach> More people I talk to regularly use G+ than Facebook.
<tenach> We all kind of just... migrated.
<bkerensa> Well I mean my friends and family still mostly use G+
<bkerensa> Anyone I know from tech circles or edu are on G+
<bkerensa> :)
<tenach> Ah. Most of my family uses Skype/texting or G+.
<tenach> Most of the people I see on FB are acquaintances from wherever that I hardly talked to then, and talk to about as much now.
<valorie> it will happen
<valorie> just like it did with MySpace > FB
<tenach> yeah.
<tenach> Well, I think I should get to bed... it's already eleven and I need to get up at six (what an awful concept for my first day off).
<bkerensa> Eleven? :P I dont go to bed till 2am
<tenach> bkerensa: I usually go to bed around 2 or 3, but this week has totally battered me, and I have to be in Federal Way by 9:30, and I'm bus-bound.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah 
<valorie> sweet dreams
<bkerensa> Well lets talk again sometime soon :)
<tenach> Going to bed at 3 and waking up at 6 is not healthy after a week of doing so.
<tenach> bkerensa: most definitely; I'm always in here, even if I seem idle I'm always busy in any given IRC channel.
<tenach> bkerensa: so if you ever just wanna chat, ping/highlight me. :)
<bkerensa> Will do
<bkerensa> :D
<tenach> However, this weekend is offline-time for me. Work has nearly done me in, so I'm taking a short vacation.
<bkerensa> :D
 * valorie high-fives MarkDude
<valorie> great week!
<MarkDude> Good deal valorie 
<MarkDude> It came together well 
<MarkDude> Oregon will be official team soon
<MarkDude> Only hassle of whole trip was how my penguin suit wasstolen/disappeared last night
<bkerensa> WHAT???
<bkerensa> At MediaTemple?
<MarkDude> Well at doug fir lounge
 * MarkDude is writng blogpost about it
<MarkDude> Well Fedora will buy another
<valorie> wth
<valorie> that totally sucks
<valorie> did the Jupiter help at all?
<valorie> I didn't party much
<valorie> pretty much zero
<valorie> MarkDude: small world, I roomed with Alison Chaiken
<valorie> the last two days
<valorie> she said you two were buddies
<MarkDude> She rocks
 * MarkDude would like to spend more time hanging with her
<MarkDude> it seems I only see her at conferences
<valorie> she said she is really busy
<MarkDude> Socal and PNW - even tho we live near each other\
<valorie> but when I mentioned I would be down in Mountainview in Oct, she said she wanted to get together
<MarkDude> When?
<MarkDude> We can plan Geeknic for then
<valorie> I'll be down for the Mentor Summit
<MarkDude> maybe at Hacker dojo
<valorie> but the previous week they are doing a new thing, a documentation sprint
<valorie> I applied, but won't know whether or not my proposal is accepted
<valorie> that will leave me with Friday night free
<valorie> Oct. 21 I'll be there, and free -- I can fly down Friday anyway, I think, even if I don't get to the doc sprint
<valorie> just have to find a place to stay that night
 * MarkDude will have to figure out details for visit
<valorie> not your responsibility, but if it works out, it will be fun
 * MarkDude knows that
<MarkDude> yet still likes to see if it can be timed right
<MarkDude> most of the time it can, sometimes not
<bkerensa|ZzZz> meep
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-31
<bkerensa> Me and Finn are DJing in the Ubuntu Room: http://turntable.fm/ubuntu 
<zenrox> damn need djers in http://turntable.fm/ubuntu
<bkerensa> :) I will be back later hopefully
<bkerensa> :)
<zenrox> ya it will only preview music unless some one else is djing
<bkerensa> Hi :)
<bkerensa> valorie: Hi :) You even awake 
<valorie> yes, I'm a nightowl
<valorie> not very awake tonight, though
<valorie> you?
<bkerensa> I'm awake... doing my first doc contribution and just wanna find someone to have a look :P
<bkerensa> Mostly just a clean up and added some stuff to existing doc
<valorie> I'll look, if you like
<valorie> I'm an experienced editor
<bkerensa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<bkerensa> I just added the Natty install instructions and updated the links... But I think the title and url slug should be changed since the name of the product changed
<bkerensa> I also removed a Unsupported tag since the doc now has install info for Natty
<valorie> I would check with someone else about wiki standards for titles and URLs
<valorie> but for now, I would put VuzeHowTo, formerly AzureusHowTo
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> I think someone else would have to rename I dont have that permission :P
<valorie> except it says apt-get install azureus ?
<bkerensa> yeah they havent changed the package name
<valorie> I see
<bkerensa> but the entire branding is changed along with their own wiki and site
<bkerensa> I use the app
<valorie> everything looks good to me
<bkerensa> k
<valorie> you might link to the website here: 2. Azureus Vuz
<valorie> make that a link to the website
<valorie> odd that it wasn't already there
<valorie> also odd that they changed the naem
<valorie> name
<valorie> i read about that, but think it's a mistake
<valorie> ah, links at the bottom
<valorie> so link at the top not needed
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/DeletingAndRenaming for more on renaming, etc.
<bkerensa> Yeah I got that one up
<bkerensa> btw. I left testimonial on your wiki :)
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> is yours up yet?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa
<bkerensa> Based of your layout
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> which is based on someone else's
<valorie> not sure whose
<bkerensa> I'm probably going to go AFK shortly :) gnight
<valorie> niters, and thanks again
<bkerensa|mobile> hi
<bkerensa> Hi valorie
<bkerensa> You around?
